# سؤال عن ضرورة الكسح بالنتروجين



## WAT (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ضمن محطات الغاز البترولي المسال Lpg ضمن المعامل و المنشات الصناعية هل من الضروري كسح الخزانات و الأنابيب بالنتروجين قبل تعبئة الغاز ؟؟؟ و كيف يتم حساب كمية النتروجين اللازمة و بأي ضغط ؟ 


مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## Mohamed Tawab (4 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم 

فكره كسح الانابيب بالنيتروجين مبنية اساسا على ان النيتروجين غاز خامل ولا يشتعل ولا يسعاد على تاكل المعادن . لذلك يفضل كسح الانابيب بعد فتره واخرى بهذا الغاز واذا كانت الانابيب سوف تترك لفتره بدون عمل لابد من تعبئتها بذا الغاز حتى يطرد الاكسجين وبخار الماء الموجود بالداخل وبذلك يحافظ عليها من التاكل 

ولحساب كمية النيترو جين الازمه لتعبئة مكان حجمز معين يمكن ذلك بضرب الحجم المراد تعبئته فى ضغط التعبئه وقسمة الناتج على 1000 وبذلك يعطينا الكمية الازمه من غاز النتيروجين بالمتر المكعب 

مع اطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

نعم ضروري 
خطوات التطهير Purging procedure:
الطريقة المستخدمة هي طريقة الضغط والتنفيس Pressurisation/Depressurisation هذه الطريقة مفضلة لأسباب اقتصادية وأمنية.​ü يفترض لكي ان تكون الخطوط في الضغط الجوي. غلق جميع الفتحات بتركيب سدادات بإستثناء فتحات الحقن والتنفس.
ü ضغط الخطوط بضخ النتروجين من نقطة الحقن injection point إلى 2kg/cm2 بسرعة بطيئة لا يجوز تجاوز أقل ضغط تصميمي. 
ü ترك الخطوط تحت الضغط لمدة 30 دقيقة حتى تصبح الغازات متجانسة ثم التنفيس بفتح المنفس بسرعة بقدر الإمكان.
ü تكرر هذه العملية والتنفيس يتم إلى حوالي ضغط 0.2 kg/cm2 وتسجل قراءات الأوكسجين حتى تصل قراءة الأكسجين إلى 5%.
حساب كمية النتروجين عن طريق القانون العام للغازات وهو: 
​P1Xv1=p2×v2
P1= pressure of purging of pipelines.
V1=volume of pipelines.
p2= pressure of NITROGEN at bottles. 
V2=volume of NITROGEN
V2=p1 P1Xv1/p2.​ü يجب أن تذكر دائماً بإن الغاز الخامل ( غاز النتروجين) يشكل خطورة ولا بد من احتواء الهواء الجوي على نسبة 21% أوكسجين لإستمرار الحياة.
​


----------



## nn620 (31 يناير 2010)

إرجوا من يعرف جداول لحساب كمبة النيتروجين الازمة لكسح خط أنابيب بترول جديد إرسالة لى


----------



## malk alehsas (29 أغسطس 2014)

هل من توضيح اكثر ومدى خطورة كسح بغير النيتروجين وأسباب الكسح


----------

